# Crisscrossed ears at 6 months?



## JacksonGR (Aug 28, 2011)

Jackson had his ears up when he was 2,5 months old and they haven't fallen down at all since then. 

The problem (if it is a problem) is that most of the time, his ears are a bit crossed... 
Some other times, I can see that his left ear is up and his left one is not down, but tilting to the side. 
Only when he is completely calm do I see his ears looking good. Is this normal for a 6 month old puppy? (still teething btw)
By the time his ears went up, most of the time they are crossed 

I see many photos of german shepherds at younger age (3-4 months old) that have their ears as they should be, this is why I'm worried about Jackson. 

What do you think? Has anyone had this particular problem? 

Here are some pics so that you know what I mean.

First pic- 3 months old
Second pic - 4 months old (this is how he looks when completely calm)
Third & Fourth pic - 5,5 months old

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Most puppies go through that goofy ear stage where one holds the other one up- it's normal. Since he's teething, they may even droop then come back up. Give him some raw knuckle bones to chew on


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I would not worry about it - his ears appear to have grown before his head did. Once his head starts growing you'll see some separation between the ears. Sneaker was a conehead too, but it all worked out as she matured.


----------



## kellzey (Apr 12, 2004)

I think he is part bat. LOL

Good looking boy!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh My Gosh! Jackson is adorable. I love his ears - any which way they go.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I would not worry about it - his ears appear to have grown before his head did. Once his head starts growing you'll see some separation between the ears. Sneaker was a conehead too, but it all worked out as she matured.


What SHE ^^^^ said. He looks like he's a big boy and may be taking longer to mature.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

still teething and ears ARE up just not the way you'd expect. He does have some pretty large ears. They should be fine. He's a handsome guy. From the looks of those ears, if he grows into them, he's gonna be a pretty good sized guy too! give him plenty of things to chew on and i've heard giving a spoonful or two of cottage cheese will help at mealtimes.


----------



## JacksonGR (Aug 28, 2011)

Thank you all for your response! I already feel a lot better  So I'll wait until he's done with teething and his head gets even bigger


----------



## hatemzalloum (Dec 11, 2008)

JacksonGR said:


> Thank you all for your response! I already feel a lot better  So I'll wait until he's done with teething and his head gets even bigger


so how did Jackson's ears develop? Are they fine now? if so at what age did they stand up erect?
I have the exact same issue with my 5.5 month puppy!
Thanks in advance


----------



## Sokoli (Nov 24, 2012)

And im interested to know how jacksons ear develop.


----------

